# Elmo A Dog Of A 100 Faces



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Eye Eye










Say cheese










I can look like Elvis too.










Is dinner ready yet ?










Only me...










Please dont make me eat that










Whoops...










When i am smiling..


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

elmo is so beautfull  love the pics they are fab


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

hahaha greAT PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A GORGEOUS DOGGY :d


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL...Great pics...gorgeous dog.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you he is a very special dog.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lovely pics!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

That is one handsome dog! I bet he is a complete stunner in the flesh!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

awwww what a beauty elmo is looks like a right character x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I luuvvv Elmo....Jill


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

love it! 
x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wicked pics the expressions on Elsmos face are fab *


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

These pics are great.
Stunning dog!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

He is stunning

If you ever need a break from him you know where i am lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is Gorge!! great pictures!xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I love Elmo, such cute piccys


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

man, i love elmo :001_wub:

absolutely love the chicken face picture


----------

